# Trek 5200 WSD



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

My wife is looking to get a new bike and has considered the 5200 WSD. Anyone here have one and can comment on it. Any other suggestions for a womens specific frame?


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

*my wife loves hers*

I got my wife a project one wsd frame with DA 10 for christmas.


----------



## David G (Feb 3, 2002)

*My wife got the 53 2003 5200 WSD.*



mtpisgah said:


> My wife is looking to get a new bike and has considered the 5200 WSD. Anyone here have one and can comment on it. Any other suggestions for a womens specific frame?



She was looking @ the normal 52 and the 53 WSD, and finially decided that the 53 fit her better. She loves the bike. I would suggest trying smaller "mens" frames as well as the WSD to see which one she likes best.

Dave


----------

